# Right thong, Wrong thong



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

One for the ladies:

Right thong

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/rightthong.jpg

Wrong thong:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kell/wrongthong.jpg


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The first picture is me...where the hell did you get this from?


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Is that a picture of Gaz, Kell?


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

that's disgusting makes we want to be [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2004)

> One for the ladies:
> 
> Right thong
> 
> ...


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I don't wont to know where you found those pictures.
Reminds me of an uncastrated bulldog


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

My wife sent them to me... ??? :


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I didn't want to know :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Kell...I love your wife's humour. Top gawl . These pictures really cheered me up no end and have made me laugh a lot . Keep them coming in ;D.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

so which do u prefer Abi? :  :-X


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

Now i know why im sticking with Boxers


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Now Â i know why im sticking with Boxers


Because your arse will look fat in one of these thongs! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> so which do u prefer Abi? :  :-X


I prefer piccie 1 hmmm very tasty Â [smiley=pimp2.gif], I could slap that bit of rump Â , but piccie 2 reminded me of Vlastan for some unknown reason but made me ROTFLMAO Â ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Flamin ek... speak of the devil


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

A thread about thongs and Nutts hasn't shown up....strange. :-X ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ha ha 8)

I do believe that pic is safe!!

"One thong to Rule them all": the fellowship of the ring : : 



> A thread about thongs and Nutts hasn't shown up....strange. Â :-X Â ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

But do you still have the pink one Mark? Worn it recently? 

L


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

So much for the "fellowship" : :

PS haven't a clue where it went :-/

 

who knows maybe it'll mysteriously appear at an AGM soon ;D



> But do you still have the pink one Mark? Worn it recently? Â
> 
> L


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> PS haven't a clue where it went :-/


Lost between your bum cheeks! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> Lost between your bum cheeks! Â ;D


LOL [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

, not so much fat , just HAIRY !!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Â :


----------

